
Show HN: My opensource project has been approved on OpenCollective - adnanh
https://opencollective.com/webhook
======
fiatjaf
I can't find a GitHub link.

~~~
fiatjaf
Found it:
[https://github.com/adnanh/webhook](https://github.com/adnanh/webhook)

I like it, but isn't it too complicated? Perhaps it would be better to write a
small Python (Flask?) app for each kind of webhook you would be accepting,
since you're going to run all this in your own server, with your own scripts
and your own messy paths.

I've tried this in the past:
[https://github.com/fiatjaf/requesthub.xyz](https://github.com/fiatjaf/requesthub.xyz),
but the comment above also applies.

~~~
stephenr
I've started using webhook (from Debian stretch repo) on client/internal
projects.

For the task of "listen for http, run a corresponding script for each request"
it seems to work quite well.

What are you referring to by "too complicated"?

